# PIER CART for trade



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an aluminum piercart sr . eight rod holders I have the tray for the basket but no basket its in good condition!

Im looking to trade for chum grinder ,avet lx , shimano bait runner 6000 or 8000, or a metal detector!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Where are you located? I am highly interested in trading a new bait runner for your cart. The only problem is I am going on vacation and will not be back for 10 days.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

nickvaughn said:


> I have an aluminum piercart sr . eight rod holders I have the tray for the basket but no basket its in good condition!
> 
> Im looking to trade for chum grinder ,avet lx , shimano bait runner 6000 or 8000, or a metal detector!


PICS . . . Where are the PICS ???


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

I can text pics to you 7576375036


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

nickvaughn said:


> I can text pics to you 7576375036


Thanks, but I hate small pics on phones . . .


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

How do you NOT know what a pier cart looks like?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I have a Shimano 6500B never used, in box, Will that work


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

Any cash price?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NASCAR said:


> How do you NOT know what a pier cart looks like?


Hmm . . . 

"Condition" is everything, when buying used gear and I have a hard, fast rule . . . "No large, clear, detailed PICS, no PRESIDENTS" (Just like on eBay).

Think of it as a father saying to you, "I have a daughter I'd like you to marry" . . . Might be a Super-Model or might be Roseanne Barr !


----------

